# Funny fishy smell?



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It could very well be his anal glands....that is a nasty, fishy smell. The vet may need to express them to remove the odor-causing material. Normally, a dog's anal glands are expressed when they defecate, but sometimes they get blocked and/or infected.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My first question would be, what do you feed him? Do you supplement with fish oil? If so, how long has he been on it?

The fishy smell could be anal glands. If he was excited, or if stressed, he could have expressed those glands. 

When I managed a boarding kennel, everyone got a "kennel bath" before going home to assure that they smelled fresh.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Impacted anal glands! Very common. Most annoying to us and I suppose the dog. A groomer or vet can clean them. There's lots of info on the web.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

He is only fed Eukanuba, no supplements. When he left the kennel they gave him a sanitary bath, I think i will take him round to the vet just now for a check.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Marleys mummy said:


> He is only fed Eukanuba, no supplements. When he left the kennel they gave him a sanitary bath, I think i will take him round to the vet just now for a check.


Has he ever been boarded before?


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Probably his anal glands. Dogs can express them when they get nervous or excited. He may have released them at the kennel after his bath and had some in his feathers, or he may have been so excited to see you he released them then. Either way, its probably what you are smelling. Since you said you are taking him to the vet anyways, have them checked. They can even show you how to empty them at home by yourself.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I went to the vet and they said his glands were fine, the strange smell we are smelling is actually coming from his mouth, it is due to the blood as he is teething just now.


----------



## acp (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if both male and female retrievers have the anal gland problem?

Our 9 month old retriever Chloe has this smell from time to time and it's pretty nasty.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy tends to express her glands when I brush her tail. I have to be very, very careful :yuck:


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I smelled this from Skylie TODAY while she was riding in the car. It smelled like a strong fishy/urine smell. I thought she had some kind of accident, but I found nothing. It was a real distinct smell.. So when they express their anal glands besides when having a bowel movement, is that normal? Should that be happening all the time?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it's fairly common for dogs to sometimes express their glands other than when they go to the bathroom. If it's happening frequently, I would start asking some questions. 

Daisy has surprised me a couple of times, not often ... but a few times.

:wave:


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I think it's fairly common for dogs to sometimes express their glands other than when they go to the bathroom. If it's happening frequently, I would start asking some questions.
> 
> Daisy has surprised me a couple of times, not often ... but a few times.
> 
> :wave:


SO far I think I've only smelled it twice, so I guess that's normal then. Thanks


----------



## Shadow1 (Dec 23, 2008)

I happened upon this thread, low and behold, Shadow stinks of this fishy smell; usualy after coming out of his kennel.

Unsure if it's the "anal" thing or teething, although I am leaning towards teething (he just lost six of his teeth), if it doesn't clear up soon...it's off to the vet with him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

"Funny Fishy Smell" is more likely to be teething. When you have a "OHMYGAWDWHATISTHATPUTRIDODOR" reacton, THAT'S more likely to be anal glands.

Anal glad expression is really an odor like nothing else you've ever encountered. And it lingers.


----------



## Shadow1 (Dec 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> "Funny Fishy Smell" is more likely to be teething. When you have a "OHMYGAWDWHATISTHATPUTRIDODOR" reacton, THAT'S more likely to be anal glands.
> 
> Anal glad expression is really an odor like nothing else you've ever encountered. And it lingers.


Roger that, thanks


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to say that once Marley finished teething the smell disappeared, so it was definately the teeth with him.


----------

